# Korean EMT working in the US?



## emtnoob02 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello.

This is a hypothetical situation. If I became a certified EMT in South Korea, would I be able to volunteer as an EMT at my American college? 

In other words, is a Korean EMT certification effective in the US?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 6, 2014)

No where that I've heard. Most states require (or at least streamline the process of state certification) National Registry certification. Otherwise, they have set requirements for coursework and practical testing set forth by the states themselves. Should still be an interesting experience and good knowledge to get certified in South Korea though, so I'd go for it anyway! An EMT course here certainly doesn't take long once you arrive.


----------

